# 2009 ngrc



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I know it's a long way off but does anybody know when and where next years national convention will be held. We really wanted to attend this year but we are unable. We are new to g scale and want to attend a convention and take in all it has to offer.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

In Denver ! Here is the link to the site: http://www.2009ngrc.com/


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 
About 20 folks from Georgia made it to the Convention the last time it was in Denver. We are coming back again. YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS THE 2009 EVENT! Trust me!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I was all set to go to the last NGRC in Denver when my boss blew my plans out of the water by sending me to Oklahoma on the very day the convention started!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif I missed the entire thing (I had tickets for everything! I had been planning the trip for almost an entire year!)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif _That was my FORMER employer!_/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif I will _NOT_ miss THIS one!!!!


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be there with my MLS badge again. I will show up at the LSOL booth just to see the woman at the booth stare daggers at me again. Hope to get to talk to Eric again. May get to meet some other MLS members too. Jake


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Pete, you can go to the largest G scale show in the country at the end of March next year in York. The East Coast Large Scale Train Show. There are people there from a lot further away than you are. 
Paul


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and myself made the eclsts this year and had a good time. Bought some piko buildings,hartland passenger cars and a few other items/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 04/09/2008 6:54 PM
I was all set to go to the last NGRC in Denver when my boss blew my plans out of the water by sending me to Oklahoma on the very day the convention started!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif" border=0>/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif" border=0>" border=0> I missed the entire thing (I had tickets for everything! I had been planning the trip for almost an entire year!)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif" border=0> _That was my FORMER employer!_/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif" border=0> I will _NOT_ miss THIS one!!!!" border=0>




My boss would not dare suggest I change my vacation when he knows trains are in volved. 

Denver is not that bad of a drive frmom Phoenix I think I will start to plan on going to the @))( convention. 

Hope to see you guys there.


----------

